# Small fish.



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm looking to set up a new tank of small fish, I just don't know what kinds of fish are tiny fish. Anyone have any tips on small fish?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

What size of tank do you have?


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

From 5 to 15. I'm just trying to look up fish for now.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

5 gallon limits your choices by a long shot, I suggest a 10-15 so you can at least stock a couple species in there. sparkling gourami tend to stay small, pygmy corydora, pencil fish, depending on the species in the tank dwarf gourami, most tetra species (not all), rasboras (research, because some get slightly big).


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

well I'm just looking for the smallest fish I could find. After I find some fish I might like then if I want to progress farther then I'll look into a tank.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I also second the bigger tanks. With a 5 gal we generally recommend a MAX of two bettas, or one betta and snail. That doesn't equal more "small fish" because sometimes the smaller fish can give off more ammonia. I would go with a 10 gallon and get a school of endlers guppies (every time I see them their tiny) and either neon tetras or rasboras. But that would be about maxing out your 10 gal.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You should find your hardness (gH) and pH. A lot of small micro fish need soft acidic water or they do very poorly, they tend to be sensitive. Planting the tank will help keep water cleaner for the little guys too.
For a 15 gallon, spotted blue eyes are an amazing fish, also very adaptable to different parameters. You may have to order online though.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

I think H Formosa fits your category of 'smallest I can find.' Otherwise known as Least Killifish, females are a max of 1" males only get about half that. They are fun to watch, active & curious little fish. They school & chase each other around. Their breeding habits are especially peculiar, as they give birth to one or two fry every couple of days. I love them, they're great community fish once they get over thier shyness. They are more fun to watch in a single species tank though.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

You could go with mosquito rasbora..dwarf killifish


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you have soft water you could have Boraras brigittae, sparkling gourami, clown killifish, Celestial pearl danios, Boraras maculata, Boraras merah, Green neon tetra, Scarlet badis, Norman's lampeye killifish, Microdevario kubotai. 

Some of these could live in a 5 gallon tank as long as it was fully cycled and your water quality was excellent. Others would do better in a 10-15 gallon tank.


----------

